# which thermal mug?



## coffeeone (Dec 11, 2011)

howdy folks,

I leave for work early every day and am missing my morning cappa so need to get another thermal mug. The couple cheap ones that i bought leak and more importantly make the coffee taste horrible.

So which would be the best one to buy? Anyone got any good recommendations?

I searched and like the look of these two

http://www.expeditionhardware.co.uk/Primus%20Commuter%20Mug%20Stainless

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Contigo-Autoseal-Travel-Mug-Silver/dp/B001RMGVU8/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

anyone know if they are any good?

cheers


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Not really the same but have you considered a KeepCup?


----------



## coffeeone (Dec 11, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> Not really the same but have you considered a KeepCup?


i did look at those but they are not a thermal cup and are not spash proof. How do they make the coffee taste?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't actually have one but people who do seem very keen on them - I don't think they taint the coffee at all and a lot of baristas are happy to endorse them.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Have you had a look at the Brugo mugs? http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Brugo-Mugs.html


----------



## coffeeone (Dec 11, 2011)

coffeebean said:


> Have you had a look at the Brugo mugs? http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Brugo-Mugs.html


wow they look funky. have you tried one? any ideas on their impact on the taste of coffee?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I use one myself and it doesn't affect the taste of the coffee at all!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

They look great.

What is the material of the inside of the cup, stainless steel?

Definitely tempted to buy one.


----------



## coffeeone (Dec 11, 2011)

coffeebean said:


> I use one myself and it doesn't affect the taste of the coffee at all!


sounds like we may have a winner. does it retain the heat well? also how is it with spillages? Dont suppose you know how fat it is at the bottom do you? lol i have a skinny cup holder you see. honest.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

It fits in a standard car cup holder - retains heat pretty well (double walled plastic inside). It has a good lid which has the option to lock to prevent spillage (not TOTALLY leak proof if you really shake it about but pretty close!) I don't really use the 'tip and sip' thing with the lid - either 'sip' or 'lock' lets you use it like a normal mug.


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

i like the look of the Bodum ones, but i dont actually own one, yet


----------



## coffeeone (Dec 11, 2011)

appreciate your advice guys. I was tempted by your one coffeebean but not being totally leak proof disuaded me.

In the end i got the contigo cup. I must say it is top quality. It does not leak at all. I cannot comment on the heat retention too much as all the coffee goes within half hour. It is dishwasher safe and does not appear to taint the taste of the coffee at all.

It has a clever drinking dispenser. You push the button on the front and then drink through the opening. clever idea.


----------

